# Key Fob Programming



## robbert3 (Dec 17, 2016)

Hello all,

I bought a 2013 Cruze ECO from the auction and I had to change the driver side doors. In order for me to use the key to unlock (manually/remotely), do I have to reprogram the key fob? The new doors aren't on the car yet, so I don't know if it will work without any reprogramming. Will that affect anything (passenger side doors/etc.)? Thank you!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Changing the door isn't going to affect the operation of the fob. But it might affect if the key works the door.

There are some computer modules in the door. I'm not sure if they need a dealer re-program or not when moved to a new car.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Did you rekey the lock cylinders of the new doors to the hard key?

There's a youtube video on keying this cylinder. It's from the manufacturer of the cylinder, and doesn't reference cruze. Try googling GM lock cylinder on the tube.

The machine that is used to cut the key blanks is very expensive, like close to $10,000. Many GM shops actually order keys with the blanks already cut rather than invest in these machines. The key blank is actually attached to the key hinge with what I believe is a small roll pin. 

That was an interesting video on repairing GM flip blade keys. The FOBS themselves can be programmed to the car without a scan tool. I don't remember the exact procedure.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

robbert3 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I bought a 2013 Cruze ECO from the auction and I had to change the driver side doors. In order for me to use the key to unlock (manually/remotely), do I have to reprogram the key fob? The new doors aren't on the car yet, so I don't know if it will work without any reprogramming. Will that affect anything (passenger side doors/etc.)? Thank you!


Make sure you keep the key cylinder from the old door. If you are not able to change it, a body shop can. I would actually change it while the old door is in and the new door is out. If you run into issues taking it out, you can still install the new door and change it later.


----------

